# EMBALSES.NET > General >  Futuro embalse de Albagés

## sergi1907

Este embalse se situará en el final del Canal Segarra-Garrigues y se concibe como una pieza de regulación que almacenará los caudales procedentes del embalse de Rialb, punto de inicio del canal. Estará situado en la comarca de Les Garrigues y afecta a los municipios de Albagès, Cervià de les Garrigues, La Pobla de Cérvoles y Juncosa e inundará una zona de cultivo y monte bajo.
Como todo nuevo embalse su construcción ha generado bastante oposición en la zona, pese a ello las máquinas ya están trabajando.

Os pongo lo poco que he encontrado en la red.

Datos administrativos 
Titular: Estado-ACUAEBRO 
Categoría en función del riesgo potencial: A 

Datos Geográficos 
Cuenca: Ebro 
Río: Set 
Provincia: Lerida 
Municipio: Albagés 
Coordenadas en UTM 30: 313117 - 4594116 

Datos de la presa 
Altura de presa: 85 m 
Volumen de embalse: 82 Hm3 
Tipología: Materiales sueltos con núcleo de arcilla 

Usos del embalse: Regulación

Situación

----------


## sergi1907

Vista vertical de la pared





Como está relativamente cerca de Flix, intentaré ir acercándome algún sabado a hacer fotos para ver el estado de las obras.

Un saludo

----------


## FEDE

Gracias por la información Sergi, si las maquinas ya han empezado a trabajar, creo qué el proyecto habrá sido aprobado.

Un saludo  :Smile:

----------


## perdiguera

> Este embalse se situará en el final del Canal Segarra-Garrigues y se concibe como una pieza de regulación que almacenará los caudales procedentes del embalse de Rialb, punto de inicio del canal.


Sergi: yo tenía entendido que lo que hace es regular el agua que, mediante una tubería de 2,00 m de diámetro, se eleva precísamente de Flix.
Esta tubería está ya construida junto con sus balsas y no sé si la impulsión, que se ubica cerca del cruce de la carretera que va a Bovera con la de Maials, junto al meandro de Flix y el paso de barca. Hace tiempo que no paso.
Me parece que, en términos del proyecto, ese conjunto de obras: el embalse, la impulsión y la conducción se llama Regadíos de les Garrigues Sud y está siendo gestionado por REGSA.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola.

El principal aporte le llegará por medio del canal procedente del embalse de Rialb.
Según publicaba el diario La Mañana de Lleida:
"El embalse deberá estar construido en 2013, juntamente con el Canal Segarra-Garrigues que justamente desembocará el agua sobrante en este pantano de cola.
Cabe recordar que, el pantano de lAlbagés tendrá capacidad para almacenar cerca de 80 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, procedente de Rialp y que circulará a través del Canal Segarra-Garrigues. La infraestructura hidráulica que cogerá parcelas de los términos municipales de lAlbagès, Cervià de les Garrigues, Juncosa y la Pobla de Cérvoles, tendrá un presupuesto de licitación de 62.873.956 euros.
Para contruir esta infraestructura es necesario expropiar más de 600 hectáreas de superficie entre los municipios afectados, todos de la comarca de les Garrigues. 
En total, se calcula que a un nivel normal, la superficie de lámina de agua que tendrá este nuevo embalse de lAlbagés rondará las 390 hectáreas. La presa será de 85 metros y la longitud de la coronación llegará a los 750 metros."

Desde Flix han de salir unas tuberías como bien dices que llevarán el agua a diferentes términos municipales. Este sábado preguntaré por allí, pero yo nunca las he visto.
Tengo guardado en el ordenador este texto sacado del gen.cat de hace dos años:

ACUERDO

GOV/86/2008, de 20 de mayo, por el que se declara la ocupación urgente de los bienes afectados de expropiación por las obras de ejecución del proyecto, ER-01910.5A-M1. .Proyecto modificado núm. 1 del Proyecto de regadío Garrigues Sur. Etapa IV. Términos municipales de Juncosa, Bellaguarda y Els Torms. Fase 5A..

El .Proyecto modificado núm. 1 del Proyecto de regadío Garrigues Sur. Etapa IV. Términos municipales de Juncosa, Bellaguarda y Els Torms. Fase 5A., fue aprobado el 18 de enero de 2008 por el consejero de Agricultura, Alimentación y Acción Rural, de acuerdo con lo que prevé el Decreto legislativo 3/2003, de 4 de noviembre, por el que se aprueba el Texto refundido de la legislación en materia de aguas de Cataluña.

La aprobación del Proyecto por la Administración lleva implícita la declaración de utilidad pública y la necesidad de ocupación de los bienes y derechos afectados.

Este proyecto tiene su ámbito de actuación en la comarca de Les Garrigues, en la parte alta más alejada de la Plana de Urgell y del Valle del Segre, afectada por unas condiciones geográficas y climáticas desfavorables. El sector agrario es de gran importancia en estas tierras donde el resto de sectores económicos están poco desarrollados. El riego de soporte ha demostrado ser una solución a las condiciones climáticas poco favorables de la comarca, que contribuye a resolver los problemas económicos y sociales de la zona. Asimismo, el riego de soporte representa un sistema de regadío altamente sostenible y eficiente pues a partir de unas dotaciones de agua muy reducidas por hectárea, se consigue elevar mucho la rentabilidad, sin tener que cambiar los cultivos tradicionales de secano de la zona (básicamente olivo, almendro y vid), en consecuencia, se obtiene una estabilización de la renta de las explotaciones agrarias, hecho que representa una importante contribución al reequilibrio territorial.

En este sentido, el Departamento de Agricultura Alimentación y Acción Rural promueve el .Regadío Garrigues Sur.: La Confederación Hidrográfica del Ebro otorgó el año 1992 a la Comunidad de Regantes del Garrigues Sur la concesión para poder regar con una dotación de 1.500 m³/ha, 9.315 ha en los términos municipales de Flix, Bovera, La Granadella, Bellaguarda, Juncosa y Els Torms. El riego del Garrigues Sur se ha desarrollado en cuatro etapas, a día de hoy, se han transformado en riego de soporte, las tres primeras etapas que comprenden 5.165 ha y se están ejecutado las obras de la cuarta etapa, de la cual el año pasado entraron en servicio 1.158 ha.

Este proyecto se enmarca dentro de esta actuación, y consiste en la definición técnica y económica de las obras, instalaciones y equipos para la infraestructura primaria, para el resto de las 2.992 ha que restan de la Etapa IV. La actuación contempla la red necesaria para la transformación en riego de soporte de 1.270 ha, en los términos municipales de Juncosa, Bellaguarda y Els Torms, restando lo que falta de red para una próxima actuación. En concreto, las nuevas instalaciones a construir son: una estación de bombeo que impulsará los caudales mediante una tubería de impulsión de 1.200 mm DN y una longitud de 82 m hasta un primer embalse de regulación de 89.872 m³ de capacidad, conectado éste, mediante una tubería de conexión de 6.954 m de longitud y 900 mm DN, a un segundo embalse de regulación de 92.056 m³ de capacidad, el proyecto también contempla la red para 1.270 ha, así como la infraestructura eléctrica para suministrar todo el conjunto.

La justificación de la utilización del procedimiento excepcional de urgencia en la ocupación de los bienes afectados que prevé el artículo 52 de la Ley de expropiación forzosa se basa en el hecho que la obra resulta imprescindible para completar la transformación en riego de apoyo de la cuarta etapa del regadío del Garrigues Sur, que ya está en ejecución.

Por otra parte es preciso poner de manifiesto que el Departamento de Política Territorial y Obras Públicas actúa por encargo de gestión en virtud del convenio suscrito en fecha 25 de abril de 2001 con el Departamento de Agricultura, Alimentación y Acción Rural.

De acuerdo con la redacción actual del artículo cincuenta y dos de la Ley de expropiación forzosa, el Departamento de Agricultura, Alimentación y Acción Rural ha efectuado la correspondiente retención del crédito del importe previsto para el pago del justiprecio de los bienes y derechos afectados.

En cumplimiento de lo que dispone el artículo 56 del Reglamento de la Ley de expropiación forzosa se ha tramitado el expediente de información pública durante el plazo de quince días.

De acuerdo con todo cuanto se ha expuesto, vistos los preceptos de aplicación contenidos en la Ley de expropiación forzosa y su Reglamento de aplicación, a propuesta del consejero de Política Territorial y Obras Públicas, el Gobierno adopta el siguiente

Acuerdo:

.1 Se declara urgente, a efectos de aplicación del procedimiento que regulan los artículos 52 de la Ley de expropiación forzosa y 56 y siguientes de su Reglamento de aplicación, la ocupación de los bienes afectados de expropiación por las obras de ejecución del proyecto, ER-01910.5A-M1. .Proyecto modificado núm. 1 del Proyecto de regadío Garrigues Sur. Etapa IV. Términos municipales de Juncosa, Bellaguarda y Els Torms. Fase 5A..

.2 Disponer la publicación de este Acuerdo en el Diari Oficial de la Generalitat de Catalunya.

.3 Indicar que, contra este Acuerdo, que agota la vía administrativa, se puede interponer recurso potestativo de reposición, de conformidad con lo que prevén los artículos 107.1, 116 y 117 de la Ley 30/1992, de 26 de noviembre, de régimen jurídico de las administraciones públicas y del procedimiento administrativo común, modificada por la Ley 4/1999, ante el Gobierno, en el plazo de un mes contador desde el día siguiente de la notificación o publicación en el DOGC; o bien se puede interponer recurso contencioso administrativo, de conformidad con lo que prevé el artículo 116 de la Ley mencionada y el artículo 25 de la Ley 29/1998, de 13 de julio, reguladora de la jurisdicción contencioso-administrativa, ante la Sala de lo Contencioso Administrativo del Tribunal Superior de Justicia, en el plazo de dos meses contados desde el día siguiente al de su notificación o publicación al DOGC, sin perjuicio que se pueda interponer cualquier otro recurso que se considere procedente.

Barcelona, 20 de mayo de 2008

Laia Bonet Rull

Secretaria del Gobierno

(08.128.092)

Dejo este enlace en el que hablan de este embalse  http://www.catalunyaconstruye.com/pd...imentarias.pdf

Por cierto ahora resulta que muchos agricultores que se iban a beneficiar del canal, no pueden hacer frente a los pagos y se quedarán sin agua.

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

Pues te juro que las tuberías están puestas.
Cuando yo participaba en una obra entre la Granadella y Bovera y en otra en Tortosa e iba de una a otra, pasé por la obra de la tubería varias veces. Incluso me parece que lo puse en algún hilo al principio de ser miembro o cuando era visitante, no me acuerdo.
En cuanto al embalse, ya sé que es la cola del canal Segarra Garrigues pero ¿no te parece de mucha capacidad para ser una cola?. ¿Tanta agua va a sobrar en la concesión?. Si estuviese a la mitad tendría más sentido tanta capacidad.
Lo de los agricultores que no pueden pagar es una lástima con toda la inversión hecha.
Entre que Europa ha recortado las Has. de regadío para protejer la fauna esteparia, la crisis y la imposibilidad de regar en la totalidad de Has. previstas ya que la mitad o más de ellas el riego sólo es de soporte, hay muchos afectados que han visto reducidas sus expectativas de riego. Como digo una lástima.
Por lo demás una amplia y bien documentada información.

----------


## sergi1907

Claro que están puestas, lo que pasa es que si veo tuberías sinceramente no hago caso. Si están en la carretera de Bovera, la que va a la Ermita de Flix, me acercaré a verlas. 
Según comenta la gente de la Ribera de Ebre esto será un trasvase encubierto, ya que como muy bien dices, llenar un embalse de esa capacidad con el sobrante del canal no se lo cree nadie.

Un saludo

----------


## perdiguera

> Claro que están puestas, lo que pasa es que si veo tuberías sinceramente no hago caso. Si están en la carretera de Bovera, la que va a la Ermita de Flix, me acercaré a verlas. 
> Según comenta la gente de la Ribera de Ebre esto será un trasvase encubierto, ya que como muy bien dices, llenar un embalse de esa capacidad con el sobrante del canal no se lo cree nadie.
> 
> Un saludo


No las verás, están enterradas bajo un tramo de carretera y luego van por la zona entre ésta y el río. Creo que aún podrá verse la destroza hecha para hacer la zanja.
No sé hasta donde llegan pero sí se que era una sola y no dos.
Los adjudicatarios de la obra fueron una empresa de ámbito nacional y un local de Lleida en UTE.
Conozco a personal que estaba en la obra y me lo comentaron.
Y sí, parece raro tanto embalse porque el rio Set no tiene tanta aportación.
Aunque no está mal regularlo-

----------


## manuelra

Gracias Sergi, un documento muy entretenido.

----------


## sergi1907

Hola 

En este enlace he encontrado el esquema de como funcionará este embalse.

http://www.casega.es/esp/02/imatges/g_221g.pdf

Un saludo

----------


## ben-amar

> Hola 
> 
> En este enlace he encontrado el esquema de como funcionará este embalse.
> 
> http://www.casega.es/esp/02/imatges/g_221g.pdf
> 
> Un saludo


Gracias, sergi, por toda la informacion. Seguire pendiente se lo que vayas actualizando.
Un saludo

----------


## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Os dejo esta noticia del diario La Mañana de Lleida. Parece que ya empieza a haber noticias de esta futura presa.

*Los operarios y trabajadores que participarán tanto en la construcción de a Presa de l’Albagés como en el último tramo del canal Segarra-Garrigues que transcurre también por la comarca de les Garrigues han comenzado a aterrizar en les Borges Blanques donde están alquilando sus viviendas.* 

El propietario de la inmobiliaria FinquesCor de la capital de les Garrigues, Joan C., explica que en las últimas semanas ha alquilado más de 10 pisos a operarios y jefes de las empresas que llegan para trabajar en la presa de l’Albagés y, también, alguno a trabajadores de la UTE que se ha adjudicado los trabajos del último tramo del canal que también transcurre por la comarca.
La cercanía y las buenas comunicaciones con l’Albagés han hecho que muchos de los trabajadores y de las empresas hayan escogido les Borges para ubicar su residencia mientras duren los trabajos, que pueden ser dos tres años, dependiendo de cada empresa.
El propietario de FinquesCor explica que ha firmado contratos de alquiler de muy distinta índole, tanto con trabajadores como con jefes, y con operarios de distintas empresas y de distintas procedencias.
Además, asegura que aún quedan más personas por llegar con lo que seguro se alquilarán más pisos en la locaidad y considera que es bueno para la ciudad ya que significa que harán negocio en les Borges. 
El conseller d’Agricultura, Alimentació i Acció Rural, Joaquim Llena, afirmó que todavía es “aventurado” poner una cifra de hectáreas dentro de las zonas de especial protección para las aves (ZEPA) que podrán regar del agua del Segarra-Garrigues, ya que la superficie que finalmente se podrá beneficiar del riego vendrá condicionada por los resultados de la prueba piloto que se hará. Sin embargo, Llena se mostró convencido que con los planes de usos y gestión aprobados y la declaración de impacto ambiental (DÍA) “si hacemos las cosas bien hechas podremos ir arañando hectáreas donde se pueda regar, no de forma indiscriminada, pero si se aplican las medidas ambientales correctoras que pide la UE se podrá regar en algunos rincones”. Para Llena, la diferencia que hay entre estos momentos y hace unos meses con respecto al canal Segarra-Garrigues -antes de la aprobación de los planes de usos y de la DÍA-, es que antes “había una mancha de ZEPA donde no se podía regar en ningún sitio mientras ahora se pueda aprovechar el agua en algunos rincones”. 

http://www.lamanyana.es/web/html/lan...rtida=03:00:00
Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Alguno se va a poner las botas con los alquileres

----------


## sergi1907

Como siempre a hacerse la foto :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

http://www.chebro.es/contenido.visua...ontenido=20063

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## ben-amar

Muy guapos todos, eso es que da un pedigriiiiiiii :Cool:

----------


## arnau

> Vista vertical de la pared
> 
> 
> Una imagen virtual
> 
> 
> Como está relativamente de Flix, intentaré ir acercándome algún sabado a hacer fotos para ver el estado de las obras.
> 
> Un saludo


Sergi, creo que la presa no será finalmente de pantalla de hormigón. En la página web de la empresa que la ha proyectado (relacionada con FCC) figura una sección con núcleo impermeable. Aquí os dejo el link:
http://www.proser.es/Obrassingulares...dioma=es_ES.do

----------


## REEGE

Bienvenido al foro y buen enlace de la presa... sea cual sea el tipo de presa y su construcción, esperar a que se haga si es necesario y no causa un brutal impacto en el medio y a esperar muchas fotos y noticias de ello de todos vosotros... Un saludo.

----------


## arnau

> Bienvenido al foro y buen enlace de la presa... sea cual sea el tipo de presa y su construcción, esperar a que se haga si es necesario y no causa un brutal impacto en el medio y a esperar muchas fotos y noticias de ello de todos vosotros... Un saludo.


Gracias por la bienvenida!
La verdad es que 80 Hm3 parece mucho para un embalse que se alimentará de un canal. Sin tener demasiado conocimiento sobre el sistema Segarra-Garrigues, parece que los volúmenes de los embalses de Oliana y Rialb (sobretodo del segundo) ya son sufucientes para aseguar la regulación en cabecera del canal, con lo que este pantano parace que debería hacer simplemente una regulación secundaria en la cola. Al menos parece que la zona que inunda no afecta a ninguna población.

----------


## Jonasino

Siento resucitar un hilo sin movimiento desde el 2011 pero creo que es el lugar más adecuado para la noticia que pongo a continuación:



> La presa de Albagés, en Lerida recibirá por primera vez agua procedente del embalse de Rialb






> El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes), ha finalizado los trabajos de conexión del Canal de Segarra en todo su recorrido, lo que permite que la presa de Albagés, en Lleida, reciba por primera vez agua procedente del embalse de Rialb.
> 
>  Desde el pasado lunes se han ido maniobrando las compuertas situadas a lo largo del canal para permitir el paso de unos 100.000 m3 de agua, con unos caudales máximos en punta limitados a 5 m3/s, de forma que se pudiera efectuar una prueba general del recorrido completo del canal.
> 
> Situado entre la Presa de Rialb (en el río Segre) y la futura presa de Albagés (en el río Set), el Canal Segarra-Garrigues tiene una longitud de 82,4 kilómetros de longitud, de los que solo se encontraban operativos y en servicio los primeros 50 kilómetros, hasta la toma de riego del sector 6 en la zona de Verdú.
> 
> Es decir, habían concluido y se encontraban en explotación las obras de los tramos 1, 2 y 3, así como la estación de bombeo en Rialb. El tramo 5 de canal se encontraba ya terminado desde finales de 2014, pero no se había podido probar con agua ya que no estaba completo el recorrido del tramo 4. Las obras a día de hoy están prácticamente terminadas, a falta de pequeños remates que no han impedido que se pudiera iniciar el proceso de llenado gracias a que, recientement,e se ha procedido a la conexión del sifón del río Corb, de 860 metros de longitud total, incluido en las obras de ejecución del tramo 4 de canal.
> 
> El agua que ha llegado al río Set se almacenará en las ataguías construidas en el río para la construcción de la presa de Albagés.
> ...


Fuente: iagua

----------

perdiguera (06-ago-2015),sergi1907 (06-ago-2015)

----------


## sergi1907

Toca hacerle una visita.

A ver cómo han progresado las obras.

----------


## perdiguera

Quizás pueda a finales de agosto.

----------


## sergi1907

Aquí os dejo unas fotos de hoy de las obras.

Están tomadas desde la carretera











Saludos

----------

F. Lázaro (17-ago-2015),frfmfrfm (17-ago-2015),HUESITO (17-ago-2015),Jonasino (17-ago-2015),Los terrines (17-ago-2015),perdiguera (17-ago-2015),Varanya (26-ago-2015)

----------

